# Has anyone installed one of these?



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Has anyone installed this type of gauge pod on your dash? They look cool. They even make a radar detector to fit in one of the locations in pod. Looks pretty cool!

Banshee GTO Gauge Pod: PFYC


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Has anyone installed this type of gauge pod on your dash? They look cool. They even make a radar detector to fit in one of the locations in pod. Looks pretty cool!
> 
> Banshee GTO Gauge Pod: PFYC


I have not seen this one installed, but of the one's available out there, this one is my least favorite. I like the SCSS Gator pod. I think that one looks the best. It looks pretty much like the JHP but it doesn't stick up as much, which I think looks better and it's not as expensive.

Russ


----------



## kerry71 (May 10, 2007)

What other guage pods are available? I have an 05, so I should havethe plug and lay harness, right?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Other pods*



macgto7004 said:


> I have not seen this one installed, but of the one's available out there, this one is my least favorite. I like the SCSS Gator pod. I think that one looks the best. It looks pretty much like the JHP but it doesn't stick up as much, which I think looks better and it's not as expensive.
> 
> Russ


Where can I find these other pods?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*scss gator pod*

Found it. It does look sweet. Wonder how hard it would be to wire gauges up, anyone done this before. I know it depends on what exact gauges are put in the pod, just wondering how hard to wire up?

Team SCSS Gator Gauge Pod - 2004-06 GTO 

They are $209.00 on sale at maryland speed. More expensive than the banshee.

JHP are nice with the factory voltage and oil pressure gauges included for $400.00. Now I have to find out if my GTO was built before Jan '06 to see if it has the plug and play adapter. What would I have to do with the JHP unit, just plug the guages into an adaptor inside the dash, and it will operate these guages. Sounds too easy?

JHP Vehicle Enhancements - Specialise in Holden Monaro and Pontiac GTO Spoilers, Body Kits, Tyre and Wheel Packages.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*nice engine cover*

nice engine covers

check it out:

http://www.jhp.com.au/jhpgto/UndertheHood/VZ-6ltr-cover-h.jpg


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

NJgoat said:


> ...JHP are nice with the factory voltage and oil pressure gauges included for $400.00. Now I have to find out if my GTO was built before Jan '06 to see if it has the plug and play adapter. What would I have to do with the JHP unit, just plug the guages into an adaptor inside the dash, and it will operate these guages. Sounds too easy?
> 
> JHP Vehicle Enhancements - Specialise in Holden Monaro and Pontiac GTO Spoilers, Body Kits, Tyre and Wheel Packages.


This guage is nice, complements the interior perfectly with the matching guages. A boost guage and O2 wide band sensor would be awsome with a FI set-up. Unfortunatly, with having an NA car, I have no clue of what guages to put there.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*has anyone ever seen this, gage pod*

I have seen them but I don't like them, they can only accept 2 gauges meaning it can only monitor 2 items, You are much better off with a DASH HAWK, this thing keeps a close eye on everything . IAT's, oil pressure, water temp, trans temp,and the list just goes on and on


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Installation*

To install the gauge pod, from the JHP website, you have to have a special tool, remove the stereo, remove screw under ashtray area...etc. I'm not doing that to my goat. Skip that idea. It looks cool, but if you F something up, it will never be the same.


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> To install the gauge pod, from the JHP website, you have to have a special tool, remove the stereo, remove screw under ashtray area...etc. I'm not doing that to my goat. Skip that idea. It looks cool, but if you F something up, it will never be the same.


All of that is not necessary. Just carefully pry up the blank panel above the a/c vents and shine a flashlight in there. You should be able to see the connector tucked down to the right somewhere and fish it out w/ a wire coat hanger or similar tool. Even if your one of the unlucky ones whose connector wasn't visible taking the dash apart is a simple process. There really isn't anything to mess up, just taking out screws and unsnapping clips. Also, you don't need a special radio tool either, just get a wire hanger and bend it into shape. Personally, I went w/ the jhp gauges because of the factory fit/finish and plug n play capability. Besides, these are the gauges that are supposed to come with our cars anyway but gm removed them when they were converted to american gto's from holden monaro's.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Jhp*



Devils3023 said:


> All of that is not necessary. Just carefully pry up the blank panel above the a/c vents and shine a flashlight in there. You should be able to see the connector tucked down to the right somewhere and fish it out w/ a wire coat hanger or similar tool. Even if your one of the unlucky ones whose connector wasn't visible taking the dash apart is a simple process. There really isn't anything to mess up, just taking out screws and unsnapping clips. Also, you don't need a special radio tool either, just get a wire hanger and bend it into shape. Personally, I went w/ the jhp gauges because of the factory fit/finish and plug n play capability. Besides, these are the gauges that are supposed to come with our cars anyway but gm removed them when they were converted to american gto's from holder monaro's.


Thanks, I may think about it. I really like the looks of it, it's a bit pricy $490.00? Did you purchase yours through JHP? First I gotta check to see when car was actually built to see if it has the plug and play.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Holder for dashhawk*



LOWET said:


> I have seen them but I don't like them, they can only accept 2 gauges meaning it can only monitor 2 items, You are much better off with a DASH HAWK, this thing keeps a close eye on everything . IAT's, oil pressure, water temp, trans temp,and the list just goes on and on


I saw on one of the websites that they have a cut out/special holder for the dash hawk that fits under the stereo compartment area behind shifter that looks cool.


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> I saw on one of the websites that they have a cut out/special holder for the dash hawk that fits under the stereo compartment area behind shifter that looks cool.


Which website did you find that on? I have ordered a dask hawk and I am looking for something like that.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Dash hawk*



04YJ-GTO said:


> Which website did you find that on? I have ordered a dask hawk and I am looking for something like that.


it was on the same website as the gauge pod from JHP. Below is the web page it is on. Dash hawk generation 2 bezel. They sure are not cheap. JHP does not come back in their office until Jan 10th. I sent them a email in reference to their prices on the gauge pod, which looks awesome. I want it but, I just may have to wait. Its listed on option #4 on this link:

JHP Vehicle Enhancements - Specialise in Holden Monaro and Commodore Spoilers, Body Kits, Tyre and Wheel Packages.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

*Build Date*

Hi, NJ,
The build date of your GTO will be on the:

Data Plate under the hood on the radiator support just over the driver's side headlight BUILT Nov 04
and..
Vehicle Axle Weight Sticker located on the rear of the driver's side door
Date
11/04

I have an 05 and that was my build date.

Larry


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Thanks, I may think about it. I really like the looks of it, it's a bit pricy $490.00? Did you purchase yours through JHP? First I gotta check to see when car was actually built to see if it has the plug and play.


Yeah, I ordered them directly from jhp. Be prepared to wait a long time though as they are always backordered. Mine took about a month and a half to get but their customer service is great. They would call me so I wouldn't have to pay international charges and provide order status email updates as well. The quality is top notch oem quality, just be careful w/ the lenses since they are glass and scratch easily.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Hi, NJ,
> The build date of your GTO will be on the
> 
> Data Plate under the hood on the radiator support just over the driver's side headlight BUILT Nov 04
> ...


Thanks dude, Ill check it out. Gettin ready to drop her off to get my flowmaster super 44s installed.


----------



## flipgto (Jul 28, 2007)

i have a banshee gauge, but i want to get rid of it for the scss gator pod...


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

I was hoping for the A pillar type, haven't seen one for the Goat....


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Yes they do!*



aintmisbehavinn said:


> I was hoping for the A pillar type, haven't seen one for the Goat....


click on this link from pfyc.com. They have an a pilliar one for ya.

http://www.pfyc.com/c/GTINT/Interior+Accessories.html:cheers


----------



## tchayton (Mar 12, 2008)

Designed to work with any 2 1/16" gauges & right side gauge is 2mm lower than the left side gauge for increased visual acuity. Sounds interesting! arty:


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

aintmisbehavinn said:


> I was hoping for the A pillar type, haven't seen one for the Goat....


I think I saw one on Herbie Fully loaded on the '04 GOAT. It was a very lame movie so make sure you just fast forward to the part where Herbie races the GTO. Sweet ride!!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

PFYC.COM has the a-pillar type gauge pod.


----------

